# Suche Fotogalerie



## Zwackmix (13. November 2005)

Hallo,

suche ne Fotogalerie die ich in meine Html Seite einbauen kann. Brauche sowas, wo
ich auch Komentare schreiben kann und die Bilder bewerten kann, damit er mir anzeigt, welche ich neu upgeloaded hab und und und ...

BITTE AUF DEUTSCH WENNS GEHT!!


----------



## NetPerformance (14. November 2005)

Hi 

http://www.4homepages.de/ 

Gruß
Aaron


----------



## Zwackmix (14. November 2005)

Da muss man sich ja registrieren!

Brauch was ohne!

Genau hier das wär das beste, aber ich bräuchte es in Deutsch, da ich das Englische nicht install kann. Der sagt bei Install das ich 777 bei meinem Server eingeben sollte oder irgend sowas!

http://sirfreddymeggs.si.funpic.de/cpg135/


----------

